# Baby Joshua arrived and peacefully passed



## _Lexi_

My beautiful baby boy Joshua was born at 11.32am Monday 6th at 34weeks weighing 2lb 7oz. He fought hard, but peacefully passed away in my arms at 12.29am Tuesday, 13 hours later. He was completely perfect in every way x


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

Congratulations on becoming a Mummy.

RIP :angel: Joshua.

V xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:

fly high Joshua :kiss:

congratulations on becoming a mummy xx


----------



## kanga

:hugs: I am so sorry. Congraulations on becoming a Mummy. God bless baby Joshua x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations on your perfect little boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Sweet dreams Joshua :angel:


----------



## isil

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP baby Joshua xxx


----------



## jjbuttons

so sorry to read this hun

hugs

xx


----------



## Crawshaw

This is so sad to read. I am sending all my love to you, your little one must of been way to perfect for this world. Fly high baby Joshua. oxox


----------



## sweetangel

So sorry Hun xx rip - joshua xx


----------



## LilMissCheer

sweet dreams gorgeous boy :angel:


----------



## cooch

So sorry to read about your loss, you're being very brave x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations on the Birth of your beautiful little man. So sorry for his passing, but he'll always be with you xxxxxx


----------



## HellBunny

I'm so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

So sorry hun... RIP beautiful angel boy joshua x


----------



## Belie

R.I.P Baby Joshua <3


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: my thoughts are with you.

Sleep tight little man :flow:


----------



## T8ty

The biggest of hugs :) RIP Joshua x x x


----------



## angelandbump

I am really sorry for your loss xx


----------



## kerrie24

So sorry to hear you lost your precious baby boy,rip angel xx


----------



## Kayla26

So sorry for your loss. RIP Joshua xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Sorry for your loss 

RIP Baby Joshua! xx_


----------



## louise1302

so so sorry hunny xx sleep tight baby joshua


----------



## Sunshine.

Congratulations on the arrival of your perfect baby boy. I am so sorry he couldn't stay xx


----------



## sarah0108

So sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## xemmax

So sorry for your loss. RIP Joshua xx


----------



## honeybee2

:cry: devastating. You''ll always be a mummy xx


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

So sorry :( x


----------



## Leah and Ty

:cry: Congratulations on your precious little angel. May he RIP and live forever in your hearts. I know it hurts, I delivered a stillborn baby 2 days before Christmas in 09. It's tough, but you'll get through it!

RIP Joshua Xx


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPear

I'm sorry for your tragic loss. Congratulations on your perfect baby xxxx


----------



## kitcatbaby

No footprint is too small to make an impact on the world! Sleep with the angels sweet baby boy. So sorry xx


----------



## xcharx

:hugs: fly high little one x


----------



## Photojessy

So sorry for your loss, RIP joshua x


----------



## smileyfaces

So sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## SAmummy

:hugs: sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## monkeypooh

I am so sorry to read this Lexi. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## muddles

Oh so sorry sweetheart. Fly high little angel.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs:


----------



## PugMama22

Wishing your family peace during this time.:hugs: RIP Baby Joshua


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats on becoming a mumma xxxx

RIP little Joshua&#9829; Watch over your mummy


----------



## Vicyi

Congrats on becoming a Mummy hun, may your little angel rest in peace :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Joshua xxx


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful son Joshua, watch over your mummy Joshua and keep her safe. congratulations on becoming a mummy and lots of thoughts are sent your way xx


----------



## myasmumma

so sorry for your loss, he is perfect :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: So sorry for the loss of your gorgeous little lad. Fly high LO :angel:


----------



## justwaiting

I'm so sorry for your loss. Joshua will forever be remembered


----------



## CSK

So sorry to hear that. Stay strong!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

so sorry to read this :'( now you have a little angel watching over you! RIP


----------



## jenthough178

so so sorry for your loss. must have been too perfect, sleep peacefully baby boy x x


----------



## cherry22

Just so sad! Sleep peacefully little man! Hugs to you mummy! xxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

xxx


----------



## ela312012

congrats on becoming a mammy to a beautiful little angel, so very sorry for ur loss :hugs: R.I.P Joshua xxx


----------



## babyerin

Congratulations on becoming a Mummy..thinking of you at this difficult time x


----------

